# Remap physical menu button?



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

I wanted to get a list of all the roms that allow you to change the Menu button to recent apps, and make holding menu bring up the menu if needed. I know CM10 allows you to do this, and force menu in the action bar, but couldn't find anything in AOKP. Are there any others that can do this, or is there an easy way to do it on any rom I don't know about. Thanks!


----------



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

Nobody?? anything?? I saw guides how to do this on older phones, but dont want to mess anything up. Can someone point my in the right direction?


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Root Explorer

/system/usr/keylayout/sec_touchkey.kl

Edit this file to what you want to do.

BTW, for future reference search is your friend... this took me about ~30 seconds to find with a simple search of remap...


----------



## happypizza (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you very much. I did do some searching but didn't fins anything specific to the s3, and I wanted to be certain. I appreciate it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

